# Беларусь > Гомельская область > Жлобин >  В Жлобине будут охотиться "по-честному"?

## TUT.BY

В конце прошлого года осталось фактически незамеченной акционирование двух жлобинских предприятий в сфере туризма. Если иностранные инвесторы воплотят свои замыслы в жизнь, то этот металлургический регион может стать привлекательной зоной отдыха для VIPов. Хотя после приснопамятного "охотничьего дела" за Жлобином закрепилась дурная слава.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

